# المنتديات الالكترونية > منتدى الكمبيوتر والإنترنت >  >  أغلبيه البرامج ووظائفها

## المومياءة

حبيت اليوم اطرح لكم موضوع جميل جفتها في احد المنتديات عن البرامج ومسمياتها لانه قد يخطر في بال اي شخص منا برنامج شافه من قبل ويعرف وظيفته لكن لايعرف اسمه والعكس لذا حبيت اطرح لكم هذا الموضوع للأفاده وهو يشمل علي معظم البرامج التي نستخدمها وبأفضل انواعها 
أترككم مع الموضوع 



Acrobat Reader لقراءة ملفات أكروبات والتي امتدادها PDF ويستخدم هذا الامتداد بعض مواقع الجرائد وغيرها . 
ADOPE PHOTOSHOP أشهر برامج الرسم والتصميم . 
Crusher لإزالة الكوكيز . 
cleaner لتنظيف الجهاز من ملفات التروجان . 
tmpkiller لإزالة ملفات tmp التالفة . 
REAL PLAYER لقراءة ملفات الريل بلاير المستخدمة بكثرة في الانترنت . 
winzip ، winrar أشهر برامج ضغط الملفات . 
acdsee أقوى برنامج لاستعراض الصور . 
MicroBest Cracklock ، DateHack برنامجان لإيقاف توقيت البرامج . 
wintune لاختبار مكونات الجهاز وإعطاء تقرير عنها . 
paint shop pro برنامج رسومي شهير ، وملحق مع هذا البرنامج برنامج Animation Shop لإنشاء صور GIF المتحركة . 
Ulead GIF Animator برنامج لإنشاء الصور المتحركة . 
A Smaller GIF لضغط الصور المتحركة . 
UniType ، وكذلك برنامج الرسام العربي ، والمساعد ، والمفتاح ، وFont_Arb كلها للكتابة بالعربية في البرامج التي لا تقبل اللغة العربية . 
PicturesToExe لتحويل أي صورة إلى ملف تنفيذي أو شاشة توقف . 
Nagger لإزالة الإعلانات أثناء التصفح . 
Zonalarm لحماية الجهاز . 
Norton antivirus أشهر برنامج للحماية من الفيروسات . 
flashget ، Mass Downloader ، rapidown ، من برامج لتحميل البرامج من الإنترنت والمواصلة عند الانقطاع . 
VCDCutter لتحويل الملفات الصوتية والمرئية إلى صيغ مختلفة . 
RealProducer Plus G2 لتحويل wav إلى ram ، ويستخدم كذلك لتحويل avi إلى mpeg . 
Ra2Wav لتحويل RAM إلى WAV . 
Windows media On-Demand Producer لتحويل ملفات الواف والفيديو إلى صيغ مختلفة . 
Wildform swfx برنامج لعمل حركات فلاشية على الكلمات . 
Photo-Brush للعمل بالفرشاة للرسامين . 
SnagIt Studio ، screen record من برامج تسجيل الحركات التي تقوم بها في الجهاز بالصورة والصوت ( يستخدم لإعداد الشروح للبرامج ) . 
FontTwister لتزيين الكلمات . 
photo crunch لضغط الصور وإنقاص حجم الصورة ودقتها ومشاهدة ذلك مباشرة . 
Purge-It لمعرفة البرامج العاملة في الخلفية والمنافذ المفتوحة ... 
Key2Speak برنامج يقرأ ما تكتبه بالانجليزية ، بعد كتابتك لأي كلمة في أي برنامج كتابة يقوم بقراءتها . 
RC-WinTrans ، LingoWare ، reshack ثلاثة برامج يمكن استخدامها في تعريب البرامج الانجليزية . 
Sound forge ، gold wav للتسجيل الصوتي وإضافة المؤثرات الصوتية . 
modem booster لتسريع المودم . 
stay connected! للمحافظة على الاتصال من الانقطاع . 
Arachnophilia برنامج يساعد على تصميم الصفحات ويحتاج خبرة بسيطة في لغة html . 
buttonstudio لإنشاء عناوين جميلة ، وبنرات ثابتة غير متحركة . 
SiSoft Utilities لفحص كل القطع والمكونات في الجهاز . 
Advanced Access Password Recovery لكشف أي كلمة سر موضوعة على أي ملف أكسس . 
Advanced Office 97 Password Recovery لكشف أي كلمة سر موضوعة على أي ملف من برامج الأوفيس .

Advanced ZIP Password Recovery لكشف كلمات السر على الملفات المضغوطة . 
LiveImg129Inst لإنشاء الخرائط الصورية في صفحات الانترنت ( بمعنى أنك تستطيع أن تأتي بصورة وتجعل أجزاء منها روابط وقد تكون هذه الأجزاء نصوص مكتوبة على الصورة ، إن شاء الله فهمتم ) . 
Virtual game Stasion ، وكذلك bleem لتشغيل اسطوانات البلاي ستيشن . 
D PFD creator لتحويل الوورد إلى pdf ، وكذلك برنامج niknaken . 
Help Designer PRO لتصميم ملفات المساعدة . 
Omnipage مثل عمل القارئ الآلي (تحويل الصور المسحوبة بالاسكنر وفيها نصوص يحولها إلى نصوص يمكن تعديلها ، ملاحظة : جميع نسخ البرنامج لا تدعم اللغة العربية عدا الإصدار العاشر ) . 
Microangelo لتغيير الأيقونات في قائمة ابدأ وسطح المكتب . 
iFilmEdit لدمج ملفات أفلام الفيديو او قص أجزاء منها . 
TotalRecorder للتسجيل الصوتي إلى الجهاز ويستعمل أيضاً لتسجيل الأصوات الصادرة من الجهاز فيمكن تشغيل ملف ram وأثناء القراءة نجعل البرنامج يسجل الصوت . 
Internet Audio Mix برنامج لعمل الملفات الصوتية 
منقول

----------


## majdyhamdy

مجهود رائع
ونتمنى المزيد

----------

